# Sean O'Prys front is unmoggble(imo)



## toptearmm (Oct 28, 2019)

Maybe only by his morph but irl no one moggs him frontal.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

Cope he gets mogged often


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Oct 28, 2019)

his lips look off imo


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

If is prime so yes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> If is prime so yes
> 
> View attachment 149026
> 
> View attachment 149027


Lmfao he legit looks aspie af. I feel bad for saying that cuz he's a rly nice person


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 28, 2019)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Lmfao he legit looks aspie af. I feel bad for saying that cuz he's a rly nice person



He looks like DOM asf and total pussy predator


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 28, 2019)

''MUH ALIEN LOOKALIKE MUH UGLY''

*SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKING LITTLE PATHETIC CUNT!*


----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2019)

I think Meeks mogs him in the traditional sense w/ masculinity.

this dude mogs him easy:


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> He looks like DOM asf and total pussy predator
> 
> 
> View attachment 149034
> ...


The Guy in the black tee is the only one who looks like a slayer


Gudru said:


> ''MUH ALIEN LOOKALIKE MUH UGLY''
> 
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKING LITTLE PATHETIC CUNT!*


@ me de volgende keer


----------



## Effortless (Oct 28, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> I think Meeks mogs him in the traditional sense w/ masculinity.
> 
> this dude mogs him easy:
> View attachment 149039



A one example on why you should wear sunscreen.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> The Guy in the black tee is the only one who looks like a slayer
> 
> @ me de volgende keer




Looks like a little cute girl that faggots dream and worship here, O'Pry is 0000


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Looks like a little cute girl that faggots dream and worship here, O'Pry is 0000
> 
> View attachment 149042
> 
> ...


She's looks like a Becky. Plus she's Asian so she has the hots for him cuz he's white lol


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> She's looks like a Becky. Plus she's Asian so she has the hots for him cuz he's white lol



*O'PRY IS 0000, HE IS INTIMIDATING YOU, YOU FEEL INTIMIDATED SO YOU CRY AND TRY TO HIDE YOUR JEWISH RAT ASS FROM FAR AWAY OF THE HUNTER PUSSY DESTROYERS EYES OF O'PRY. *


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> *O'PRY IS 0000, HE IS INTIMIDATING YOU, YOU FEEL INTIMIDATED SO YOU CRY AND TRY TO HIDE YOUR JEWISH RAT ASS FROM FAR AWAY OF THE HUNTER PUSSY DESTROYERS EYES OF O'PRY. *


Dude you have autism. I already said Sean is a really nice person from what I've seen but he's not 10/10, plenty of guys mog him in terms of prettiness.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> *O'PRY IS 0000, HE IS INTIMIDATING YOU, YOU FEEL INTIMIDATED SO YOU CRY AND TRY TO HIDE YOUR JEWISH RAT ASS FROM FAR AWAY OF THE HUNTER PUSSY DESTROYERS EYES OF O'PRY. *


Imagine O'pry face at 6'4 with robust frame and muscualr ripped body. Human terminator


TRUE_CEL said:


> Dude you have autism. I already said Sean is a really nice person from what I've seen but he's not 10/10, plenty of guys mog him in terms of prettiness.


prettieness yes, but he looks like intimidating predator which is ideal, combine it with frame and height and noone will ever fuck you up. That's called predator maxing


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 28, 2019)

He's the Michael Jordan of male beauty


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Dude you have autism. I already said Sean is a really nice person from what I've seen but he's not 10/10, plenty of guys mog him in terms of prettiness.



Show someone that mogs him by PSL terms, also, will still don't disprove nothing, don't exist higher levels than 8.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Show someone that mogs him by PSL terms, also, will still don't disprove nothing, don't exist higher levels than 8.


9 is highest lol. Well for instance in terms of PSL terms he gets mogged by Rami Malek when it comes to bones.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 9 is highest lol. Well for instance in terms of PSL terms he gets mogged by Rami Malek when it comes to bones.


Rami Malek is a bug eyed freak so you're trolling


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 28, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> View attachment 149025
> 
> Maybe only by his morph but irl no one moggs him frontal.


Jordan Barrett mogs


OwlGod said:


> Looks like a little cute girl that faggots dream and worship here, O'Pry is 0000
> 
> View attachment 149042
> 
> ...


What do those numbers mean?


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 28, 2019)

His face gives me aspie vibes. 
I believe Alessandro Dellisola mogs him, I also believe women would be more likely to choose Alessandro over Sean if they had the choice. He has very broad appeal


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mr.cope said:


> Jordan Barrett mogs
> 
> What do those numbers mean?



Mean dimorphism sexual so studys

Just read the graph is not hard


















So more close to 0000 more MASCULINE your face is, also, more attractive/sexy to famales and you got considered as a enemy by other males. 

The AVM and AND face are totally friendzoned by FAMALES, at least famales with High E and Ovulating.


Alexanderr said:


> His face gives me aspie vibes.
> I believe Alessandro Dellisola mogs him, I also believe women would be more likely to choose Alessandro over Sean if they had the choice. He has very broad appeal
> View attachment 149062
> View attachment 149063



The why give aspie vibes is because of eyes and woman like the "ASPIE" eyes, seems very dimorphic trait, you can see by his straight eyebrows, the guy that you posted is squinting hard and still have feminine Eyebrows.


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Mean dimorphism sexual so studys
> 
> Just read the graph is not hard
> 
> ...


Can I give you a blowjob dark triad


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

@FatJattMofo


----------



## mitodrake (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> She's looks like a Becky. Plus she's Asian so she has the hots for him cuz he's white lol



Do asian women really like that much white guys? I never knew in real life an asian girl, but when i used social media some showed interest.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 28, 2019)

it's over for seanOPrycels


----------



## National Rodgerism (Oct 28, 2019)

O'Pry looks uncanny af, of course I would rather be him over me without any doubts but he is overrated compared to other MMs


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> it's over for seanOPrycels
> View attachment 149072
> 
> View attachment 149073
> ...



Cope


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Cope
> 
> View attachment 149076


cope


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> cope
> View attachment 149078



Cope






Bigger chin, more Hunter eyes because of more PCT, Less UEE, more Wide and more straight eyebrows.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Cope
> 
> View attachment 149082
> 
> ...


cope

chico heightmogs him
chico harmony mogs him (best harmony in history)
chico prettyboy mogs him (higher appeal to younger, prime females)

yeah opry looks good (PSL 7) but Chico easily mogs him (PSL 8)


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> chico harmony mogs him (best harmony in history)



More hunter eyes=better
O'Pry has more hunter eyes=All


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> More hunter eyes=better
> O'Pry has more hunter eyes=All


cope


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> cope



But Sean is good in all too.


----------



## Over (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> More hunter eyes=better
> O'Pry has more hunter eyes=All


   MUUHH HOONTOR EYEZZ 

O'Pry gets mogged by prime Chico, his aspie stare is too weird. No human will ever mog Chico in jacket from that legendary picture.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

Over said:


> MUUHH HOONTOR EYEZZ
> 
> O'Pry gets mogged by prime Chico, his aspie stare is too weird. No human will ever mog Chico in jacket from that legendary picture.













You are a HOMOSSEXUAL, that's why you prefer Chico, you are analyzing him as a next gf because of his feminine features, not by Logic in who mogs who PSL.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> prettieness yes, but he looks like intimidating predator which is ideal, combine it with frame and height and noone will ever fuck you up. That's called predator maxing


But isn't looksmaxxing all about prettiness? After all, teenage girls and young women go for prettyboys. Only matured women (25+) go for non-prettyboys.


MammothActuary said:


> Rami Malek is a bug eyed freak so you're trolling


I said "bones," learn to read dude. Sean O'pry gets lower-thirdmogged by Rami Malek to another dimension.


----------



## Over (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> You are a HOMOSSEXUAL


Said the male model worshipper to another male model worshipper.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> Do asian women really like that much white guys? I never knew in real life an asian girl, but when i used social media some showed interest.


Yes, they do. Asian women are without a doubt the most self-hating bitches. Why else do you think they get surgeries to resemble white people?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 28, 2019)

ITT FAGOTS


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I said "bones," learn to read dude. Sean O'pry gets lower-thirdmogged by Rami Malek to another dimension.



Eye area is bones too, Sean have more square, wide and bigger chin than him, not only this, as you can see Rami Malek get annihilated by Sean


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 149042


She just happily sat on a dick from unmoggable, just picture how happy she must be


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Eye area is bones too, Sean have more square, wide and bigger chin than him, not only this, as you can see Rami Malek get annihilated by Sean
> 
> View attachment 149173
> 
> View attachment 149174


By "bones" we generally mean the entire faceshape, not just one aspect of it. Rami Malek has superior bone mass to Sean O'pry.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

Over said:


> Said the male model worshipper to another male model worshipper.



"you are analyzing him as a next gf because of his feminine features" 

Learn how to read first. 




Keep coping


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> But isn't looksmaxxing all about prettiness? After all, teenage girls and young women go for prettyboys. Only matured women (25+) go for non-prettyboys.


young opry was preety af+ he had that hunter intimidating look. I would prefer to be opry than chico becouse chico is weak af, 0 intimidation, high trust. Even if jb's like that i want to look high t like i could fuck anyone up. Intimiadting people is great. They doesn't need to like you, they need to respect you


----------



## Over (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> "you are analyzing him as a next gf because of his feminine features"
> 
> Learn how to read first.
> 
> ...


Keep worshipping O'Pry kid. I bet you dream of him from time to time


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 28, 2019)

Over said:


> Keep worshipping O'Pry kid. I bet you dream of him from time to time
> 
> View attachment 149190
> 
> ...


Opry mogs chico tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> By "bones" we generally mean the entire faceshape, not just one aspect of it. Rami Malek has superior bone mass to Sean O'pry.



No, don't even close.







Utterly subhuman


pWened by O'Pry







Over said:


> Keep worshipping O'Pry kid. I bet you dream of him from time to time
> 
> View attachment 149190
> 
> ...



Keep worshipping Chico kid. i bet you dream of him from time to time



















Annihilated and pWned to DEATH... by Sean O'God


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> The why give aspie vibes is because of eyes and woman like the "ASPIE" eyes, seems very dimorphic trait, you can see by his straight eyebrows, the guy that you posted is squinting hard and still have feminine Eyebrows.


Cope. His eyebrows aren’t feminine at all.






OwlGod said:


> pWened by O'Pry
> 
> View attachment 149198
> 
> ...


Quite sure a lot of women would choose Chico over O’Pry.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> young opry was preety af+ he had that hunter intimidating look. I would prefer to be opry than chico becouse chico is weak af, 0 intimidation, high trust. Even if jb's like that i want to look high t like i could fuck anyone up. Intimiadting people is great. They doesn't need to like you, they need to respect you


I don't think young O'pry was pretty. He was (and still is) unique looking, but that does not equal being pretty. In order to be pretty as a male, you need feminine feature. Sean doesn't look feminine, but Francisco on the other hand does look feminine, hence why we call him a prettyboy. Some retards on here will cope by saying Francisco looks masculine, but there is a picture that somebody posted a couple of days ago from a 3/4 angle; and he clearly looked super feminine. If I had to choose, I'd rather be Francisco because why would I want to intimidate guys? I look pretty intimidating considering my robust facial features (read: not my bones) but life isn't about intimidating guys, it's about getting female validation.


OwlGod said:


> No, don't even close.
> 
> View attachment 149196
> 
> ...


Stop the cope, Rami Malek skullmogs the shit out of O'pry. You need to stop dickriding Sean and look at it objectively. And objectively; RM has more bone mass, therefore he skullmogs O'pry.


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 28, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> View attachment 149025
> 
> Maybe only by his morph but irl no one moggs him frontal.


Sean O'Pry is the most attractive man even been born since photography was invented


----------



## needsolution (Oct 28, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 149162
> 
> View attachment 149161
> 
> ...


Bro you must be homo if u jerk to more masculine males


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

needsolution said:


> Bro you must be homo if u jerk to more masculine males, i think, i jerk to more feminine males, still and is not homossexual because they have "feminine looks"


----------



## needsolution (Oct 28, 2019)

Keep loling for me and my jerking to Chico


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I don't think young O'pry was pretty, i don't even know shit about what make a pretty face or dimorphic, how he is the highest paid male model worshiped by famales? i don't know, i just like to troll in a obscure site to make my sad life better. He was (and still is) unique looking, but that does not equal being pretty. In order to be pretty as a male, you need feminine feature. Sean doesn't look feminine, but Francisco on the other hand does look feminine, that's why I'm attracted to him, hence why we call him a prettyboy. Some retards on here will cope by saying Francisco looks masculine, but there is a picture that somebody posted a couple of days ago from a 3/4 angle; and he clearly looked super feminine, and I loved because i am a homossexual, If I had to choose, I'd rather be Francisco because why would I want to intimidate guys? but life isn't about intimidating guys, it's about being a cuck getting bullied and disrespected by everyone because of weak and fragile appareance as a male


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## jackthenerd (Oct 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Cope he gets mogged often





TRUE_CEL said:


> Dude you have autism. I already said Sean is a really nice person from what I've seen but he's not 10/10, plenty of guys mog him in terms of prettiness.



Then it wouldn't be hard to find people who mog him. I'm waiting.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2019)

jackthenerd said:


> Then it wouldn't be hard to find people who mog him. I'm waiting.
> 
> View attachment 149244


come to the Netherlands and see guys that mog him, I even saw a guy that looked like him the other day, also saw a guy that looked just like prime Francisco jfl


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 28, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Cope
> View attachment 149035


Imagine having such high PCT that people think you had surgery for it.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 28, 2019)

Another day another prey, cries for us because he is gay


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I don't think young O'pry was pretty. He was (and still is) unique looking, but that does not equal being pretty. In order to be pretty as a male, you need feminine feature. Sean doesn't look feminine, but Francisco on the other hand does look feminine, hence why we call him a prettyboy. Some retards on here will cope by saying Francisco looks masculine, but there is a picture that somebody posted a couple of days ago from a 3/4 angle; and he clearly looked super feminine. If I had to choose, I'd rather be Francisco because why would I want to intimidate guys? I look pretty intimidating considering my robust facial features (read: not my bones) but life isn't about intimidating guys, it's about getting female validation.
> 
> Stop the cope, Rami Malek skullmogs the shit out of O'pry. You need to stop dickriding Sean and look at it objectively. And objectively; RM has more bone mass, therefore he skullmogs O'pry.


I rather be masculine. Ok foids can fuck preetyboys but i want them to see how this preetyboy is scared of me. That's why i would like to be tall heavy masculine dude. Being preety ok but it doesn't look good for fighting and that's what i want. Human predator with hunter eyes, tall muscular with god tier frame and big skull


----------



## mitodrake (Oct 29, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> I rather be masculine. Ok foids can fuck preetyboys but i want them to see how this preetyboy is scared of me. That's why i would like to be tall heavy masculine dude. Being preety ok but it doesn't look good for fighting and that's what i want. Human predator with hunter eyes, tall muscular with god tier frame and big skull



Pretty boy doesnt mean weak... prettyboy can beat the shit out of masculine guy.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 29, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> Pretty boy doesnt mean weak... prettyboy can beat the shit out of masculine guy.


Yes but it doesn't look fight ready i want to look masculine.


----------



## BNCcel (Oct 29, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> His face gives me aspie vibes.
> I believe Alessandro Dellisola mogs him, I also believe women would be more likely to choose Alessandro over Sean if they had the choice. He has very broad appeal
> View attachment 149062
> View attachment 149063


Squinter...
O'Pry eyes are alien tier


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 29, 2019)

BNCcel said:


> Squinter...
> O'Pry eyes are alien tier


And? Unlike some on here would like to think, not all women require or even prefer men to have to top tier hunter eyes.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Oct 29, 2019)

I seriously don't get the fuss about O'Pry


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 1, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *cuz he's a rly nice person*


That's the halo effect at work here


----------



## lookismfugee (Nov 1, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> If is prime so yes
> 
> View attachment 149026
> 
> View attachment 149027


holy fuck


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 1, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> holy fuck



Looks like a Big Cat.


----------



## lookismfugee (Nov 1, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Looks like a Big Cat.


beautiful bastard


----------



## I'mme (Nov 1, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> I think Meeks mogs him in the traditional sense w/ masculinity.
> 
> this dude mogs him easy:
> View attachment 149039


Modified @Lorsss


Alexanderr said:


> His face gives me aspie vibes.
> I believe Alessandro Dellisola mogs him, I also believe women would be more likely to choose Alessandro over Sean if they had the choice. He has very broad appeal
> View attachment 149062
> View attachment 149063


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> That's the halo effect at work here


Nope I've seen a video of him at an airport signing a single guy's photos..he had dozens of them and he signed them all just like that. No halo effect going on


----------

